# Best current drying towel ??



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

It’s been a while since I bought a nice decent quality drying towel. I bought a few of the generic blue with red edges ones but they were pretty awful.

So what’s the best premium quality ones now ? 

Thanks,


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

This is the best I've used by quite a long way https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/purestar-duplex-drying-towel It's got a bigger brother but I've found this more than good enough .

Mark


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I quite like my Chemical guys Monster Wooley or whatever it's called. It's quite large so ideal for larger vehicles


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

It might be worth searching the forum on drying towels as this subject comes up quite a lot. It's impossible to say what's the "best" as everyone's opinion differs based on their own personal criteria.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I use this one and I think it's fantastic - https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/monster-microfibre-purple-monster-edgeless-xl

Have a watch of these videos too if you get a spare 5 mins.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

As above, there are many definitions of "best"

There are now essentially two types - the standard extra plush towel, which is generally two towels stitched together. The latest of these have zero border/borderless like the Monster XL. If you are buying one of these, there is no reason to get a bordered one any more.

The other type is 'twisted loop' - they started as single sided, and now are almost always double sided (again, two towels back to back, sewn together). Initially made famous by Klin Korea, but everyone has their own version now. These generally are quite grabby on paint, but if you're using the pat dry, or drag method of drying, you won't really notice a difference.

Size and shape comes into it - if you've been using your 24x36 towels for a long time - moving to a 24x32 may not sound like much, but you'll notice the difference. If you've always wanted something a bit smaller (but not half the size), they may suit you.

I have the twisted towels, but always go back to my 24x36 ultra plush - I can get 2 cars of one towel, whereas I seem to only get about 1.5 cars out of my twisted. But if I'm only doing one car that day, then either is fine.

I'll have to check out that Monster XL, but I also want to try the Klin Evo, which is supposed to not drag as much as the normal towel. I wouldn't entertain buying anything with a border now, regardless of how soft it's supposed to be.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What’s best ? 

The one that’s easy to use ? 
The one that holds more water ? 
The one that XL ? 
The one that costs 4 times as much as the others ? 

Everybody’s different and you’ll get lots of different opinions, it’s what they like and what works for them :thumb: 

Personally, I don’t like the very large, very plush towels that hold a lot of water as I find them too heavy, also if I’m using a drying aid I find them a pain. 

What do you have - what do you want to improve on - is it size, thickness, water retention etc. 

Half the fun (and heartache) is finding what you like, trying other products and seeing if you like them...

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

polished bliss luxury drying

1400 gsm £10 what more do you need

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/pb-luxury-drying-towel


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

I use the woo woo drying towel. It's just big enough for the car but I dont like those huge bath like towels that your scared drag across the ground because my 6ft 6 frame still isn't tall enough for them. I use a cheap rac drying towel for my wheels that costs £2 at BnM. Wouldn't use it on my paint.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

In2detailing drinker towel is very good I tend to use it with pat down method usually around the sides of my vehicle, I do the drag method on flat surfaces With the single layer Korean twist towel which is also good but saturates quite quickly.. I intend on using my new klin Korean evo towel on next wash..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This :thumb: ^^^ never let me down.


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kam09 said:


> In2detailing drinker towel is very good I tend to use it with pat down method usually around the sides of my vehicle, I do the drag method on flat surfaces With the single layer Korean twist towel which is also good but saturates quite quickly.. I intend on using my new klin Korean evo towel on next wash..


KL!N. Get one.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

im thinking of getting this one klin De-Luxe Plush Drying Towel as i use my drying towel with detail spray when i dry.
currently using a fecks proffessor plush but i think its had its day.
polished bliss own drying towel is very nice too


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I use one of these at the moment https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...ack-xl-drying-towel-krystal-kleen-detail.html

Really good although still think my favourite was my poor boys waffle weave so tempted to try another similar item.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm still using this, 10+ years later (or the version before this)

Serious Performance 60x90cm Uber Premium ZERO SEAM 1000GSM Drying Towel

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_819.html


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I note that the in2detailing drinker towel is mentioned. I have a few of them and I’m very pleased with them.

I bought my Dad a large Gyeon silk drier and it knocks the spots off the drinker towel. Truly amazing.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pure star twist drying towel.i have used all the usual microfiber drying towels but these are in a different league 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

neilmcl said:


> It might be worth searching the forum on drying towels as this subject comes up quite a lot. It's impossible to say what's the "best" as everyone's opinion differs based on their own personal criteria.


NOT MANY!! At least once per week.
SOS :lol:


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

I got some Auto Finesse green thing.
I've not been able to fully saturate it. It just holds and holds and holds water until it weighs a ton, then holds some more.

Downside is it takes forever to dry out


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Coupe25 said:


> I got some Auto Finesse green thing.
> I've not been able to fully saturate it. It just holds and holds and holds water until it weighs a ton, then holds some more.
> 
> Downside is it takes forever to dry out


aqua deluxe, got 2 of them and lint on the car real bad even after washing a few times!


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Same. Those aqua delux towels are the worst drying towel I’ve tried to date. I bought 1 about 3 years ago, it covered my car in lint every time so I sent it back to AF. They sent me another one and that was exactly the same so I gave up on them.

Ive been through quite a few towels from various manufacturers but the only towels I use now are Klin Korea. Duo’s and singles, plus the small wheel towels.


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

I’ve tried a lot out there and to summarise just buy the Klin one.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> aqua deluxe, got 2 of them and lint on the car real bad even after washing a few times!


Odd, not a single bit of lint coming from mine pre or post wash.
Perhaps a bad batch or they've improved them since, when did you buy it? I got mine from Halfords about a month ago.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Must have been a massive bad batch.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Coupe25 said:


> Odd, not a single bit of lint coming from mine pre or post wash.
> 
> Perhaps a bad batch or they've improved them since, when did you buy it? I got mine from Halfords about a month ago.


Same here. I have one and don't have any lint issues.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

tosh said:


> Must have been a massive bad batch.


Could also be that some people aren't washing them or using them properly.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Capro Hydrate anyone??


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

I've a variety of microfibre drying towels and waffle weaves, but I am pleased with a recent purchase from Costco.

https://www.costco.co.uk/Tyres-Auto...er-Waffle-Weave-Drying-Towels-2-Pack/p/184144

Just right weight and soft, spot on.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I'm currently using a EZ BFT - been very pleased with this one.

Plus a couple of Halfrauds own brand ones for shuts/wheels and the wife's ****box corsa ;-)


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I used to swear by the Gyeon Silkdryers... could easily dry two cars without having to wring out. Over the course of two or three years I've used it less and less instead using my pet dryer.

The Gyeon towel had over time become less absorbant (whether it was the constant washing/drying or perhaps the other half added it to a was with softener in!) it needed replaced and decided to try the new Gauntlet Microfiber Drying Towel from the Rag Company.

Different level. Haven't used the pet dryer since.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

MBRuss said:


> Same here. I have one and don't have any lint issues.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I've had mine for 3 years as well as the CG wooly mammoth and monster and a silverback and the AF aqua is my favourite due to it's perfect size and it drinks loads. Never linted one bit as far as I remember. It's not the softest/plushest as the wooly mammoth is but that's too big IMO.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

To all the clean your car duplex users.... can you tell me if your towel is similar to this? It is called a duplex and it's from MTM Hydro here in the states. It's 70/30 korean MF i believe 500-600gsm. 18x30 inches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Any twist type towel.


----------



## Ballbagracer (Sep 8, 2016)

Coupe25 said:


> I got some Auto Finesse green thing.
> I've not been able to fully saturate it. It just holds and holds and holds water until it weighs a ton, then holds some more.
> 
> Downside is it takes forever to dry out


I have two of these and they are poo


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Klin is amazing 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ive had an AF aqua deluxe for at least 5 years and no trouble with it. Even though its like new, I have so many other towels due to spending too much time on here it rarely gets used nowadays. Perfect size IMO. Really good towel.
I also have the CG Wooly Mammoth which is nice, very soft but just too big. I have several twisted loop which I use mostly now.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Have to agree with some of the above comments.

I have 2 two of the green Auto Finesse towels and from the first wash to the last they haven't stopped linting, very disappointing because I really liked them.

And as for the KL!N towels, I haven't used a bad one yet, they do make a good towel.


----------

